# Bug - First unread going to wrong post (FIXED)



## hulver (17 Jul 2010)

I've noticed that on some threads it's not taking me to the first unread post, but the last post that was posted.

I've noticed this most on the tea thread, but it's happened on the Big G thread as well. On the big G thread it didn't take me to the last post, but the top of the last page of posts. I know for certain that I hadn't read the posts that were skipped because they were posted while I was still out of the house.

Other than that, the link from the "My Content" bit is great, if it worked properly.


----------



## Shaun (17 Jul 2010)

This is a confirmed bug in the current version, and is marked as fixed in 3.1.2 - which should be available in a few weeks.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## hulver (19 Jul 2010)

Is it related to the same post showing up multiple times in the "My Content" view as well?

Example attached.


----------



## Shaun (19 Jul 2010)

hulver said:


> Is it related to the same post showing up multiple times in the "My Content" view as well?



No, but that's another one that has been mentioned on the developer's forum.

It's a work in progress, especially as I've chosen to use Sphinx for search which offers a more powerful and speedy back-end to searching the content.

I'm sure it will improve in time.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (27 Jul 2010)

This bug is marked as squashed.

Marking as fixed until I hear otherwise ...


----------



## hulver (28 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> This bug is marked as squashed.
> 
> Marking as fixed until I hear otherwise ...



When I logged on this morning, clicking the "New" took me to the last post in the thread, and I had to read back to ones that I'd read before.

I'll give it a couple of days to see if it was due to stuff posted before the fix went live.


----------



## hulver (29 Jul 2010)

This is not fixed.

It doesn't go to the first unread post in the thread, it just goes to the last post in the thread.

[EDIT]

Clicking the icon on the "My Content" page take you to the last post.

The watched stuff works fine. Takes you to the first unread post.


----------

